# Eclipse 3.4 Problem



## Aphex (7. Jan 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit gestern ein Problem, wenn ich Eclipse öffne oder Dateien speichere, kommt es zu folgender
Fehlermeldung, allerdings ohne eine Konsequenz zu erkennen:


'Aktualisierung der Anzeigefunktion werden in die Warteschlange gestellt' hat ein Problem festgestellt.

Darunter befindet sich ein ok. und ein Details-Button. Wenn man auf Details klickt, kommt das Wörtchen "Error", wenn man auf ok klickt, verschwindet das Fenster und man kann normal weiter arbeiten.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2009)

Das Problem habe ich auch gehabt, nachdem ich das deutsche Sprachpaket nachgeladen und installiert habe. Bin wieder auf Eclipse 3.3 umgestiegen.


----------



## foobar (8. Jan 2009)

Was steht im Logfile unter $WORKSPACE/.metadata/.log?


----------



## semi2183 (8. Jan 2009)

Ich habe es auch!
Bei mir steht im Log dazu folgendes: 

```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-01-08 17:06:29.749
!MESSAGE Unhandled event loop exception
!STACK 0
org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: Failed to execute runnable (java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: unknown format type at )
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3777)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3695)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:136)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3800)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3425)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2382)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2346)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2198)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:288)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: unknown format type at 
	at com.ibm.icu.text.MessageFormat.makeFormat(MessageFormat.java:2013)
	at com.ibm.icu.text.MessageFormat.applyPattern(MessageFormat.java:554)
	at com.ibm.icu.text.MessageFormat.<init>(MessageFormat.java:403)
	at com.ibm.icu.text.MessageFormat.format(MessageFormat.java:1055)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.markers.ExtendedMarkersView.getStatusMessage(ExtendedMarkersView.java:1205)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.markers.ExtendedMarkersView.updateTitle(ExtendedMarkersView.java:1765)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.markers.ExtendedMarkersView$12.runInUIThread(ExtendedMarkersView.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.ui.progress.UIJob$1.run(UIJob.java:94)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:133)
	... 22 more
```


----------



## Aphex (9. Jan 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Wo finde ich das Logfile??

Gruß
Aphex


----------



## Aphex (9. Jan 2009)

Sorry, ich habe das Logfile gefunden:


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-01-09 16:13:48.437
!MESSAGE Unhandled event loop exception
!STACK 0
org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: Failed to execute runnable (java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: unknown format type at )
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3777)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3695)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:136)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3800)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3425)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2382)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2346)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2198)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:288)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: unknown format type at 
	at com.ibm.icu.text.MessageFormat.makeFormat(MessageFormat.java:2013)
	at com.ibm.icu.text.MessageFormat.applyPattern(MessageFormat.java:554)
	at com.ibm.icu.text.MessageFormat.<init>(MessageFormat.java:403)
	at com.ibm.icu.text.MessageFormat.format(MessageFormat.java:1055)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.markers.ExtendedMarkersView.getStatusMessage(ExtendedMarkersView.java:1162)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.markers.ExtendedMarkersView.updateTitle(ExtendedMarkersView.java:1717)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.views.markers.ExtendedMarkersView$12.runInUIThread(ExtendedMarkersView.java:1228)
	at org.eclipse.ui.progress.UIJob$1.run(UIJob.java:94)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.RunnableLock.run(RunnableLock.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:133)
	... 22 more
```


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jan 2009)

gib's zu, du hast von semi2183 kopiert 

(sorry wenn zu ernstes Thema für Spam,
ich habe immerhin bei google danach gesucht, aber nix konkretes gefunden)


----------



## Aphex (9. Jan 2009)

Das wäre zu einfach und ein Selbstbetrug.
Vergleiche das Datum und die Uhrzeit des Logfile.


----------



## Henne (13. Jan 2009)

noch keine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## byte (13. Jan 2009)

Englisch lernen wäre ein Workaround.


----------



## semi2183 (14. Jan 2009)

Fehler und Problem ignorieren und umgehen wäre auch ein workaround


----------



## semi2183 (14. Jan 2009)

#doppleter Eintrag sorry. I hate slow Internet connections


----------



## Aphex (17. Jan 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir wurde ein update der Sprachpakete durchgeführt. Seitdem besteht dieses Problem nicht mehr.

Gruß
Aphex


----------

